# 2nd period late after no transfer - is this normal?



## Leenaj

Hi all 

Can anyone advise me - 

I had my first ivf in mid jan..didn't get to transfer because of too high progesterone, and had my period as normal a week after egg collection. so now it's time for my second period and it's no where it be seen..no sore boobs, moods okish, no cramps...what the hell...the worst part of this whole thing has been the bloody waiting.waiting to get Ivf , waiting for my first period when we started down reg which was a week late , and now waiting for my second period as I am waiting for my FET..feel like screaming...how long should I wait for it? should I ask my clinic to give me slmething to bring it on or allow my body to do its own thing


----------



## MadameG

Hi Leena,

I think we were roughly cycle buddies and like you, I didn't get to transfer. Did you look out for ovulation this month? I am pretty certain mine was 2-3 days later than normal but we shall see this week coming! How late are you now? I think it's pretty normal for things to be a little out of whack after cycling. If you are worried then I would give your clinic a call. I will be (impatiently) waiting for AF this week so that I can book in for natural FET. 

Lots of luck xxxx


----------



## Leenaj

Hi madam G 

I haven't ovulated this month it's day 28 today...I have given up on testing...I'm not sure shoud bother, so I will see if I get a period this week...my clinic mentioned I might not ovulate but nothing about missing or late period


----------



## bombsh3ll

Hi Leenaj

I'm sorry your recent cycle didn't go well  

IVF sure messes with your body & it can take many months to get your regular cycle back, which can be frustrating if you're relying on it to start another round.

If you've no chance of natural conception you could go on the pill between IVFs to give your body (and mind) a rest & have a nice regular bleed pattern that you're totally in control of for scheduling your next go. 

I took the pill before IVF, between cycles and since having my daughter - it gives me a much better quality of life than having to endure a completely pointless menstrual cycle for the next 20 years or so! I run 3 packs together so I only have a bleed every 3 months. 

Good luck with your next treatment,

B xxx


----------

